# Pneumatic idea help



## The-Haunter (Sep 24, 2009)

So I'm going to my little brothers house this weekend, he is not only willing but want to build a pneumatic prop. He is a mechanical engineer working with cylinders daily. My question is what would be the best use of his talents as to an easily exchangeable to many themes( a mechanism that can be used for did stuff) I have tons of cylinders so that's not a problem.. And he can score them almost at will. Thanks in advance for your input.
The Haunter


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I would start with something simple despite his engineering background. I'd suggest a grave pop-up which is a simple mechanism that moves something from horizontal to vertical with a single cylinder and a single pivot pont.

The reason is simple, there are other things to learn and coordinate when venturing into pneumatics. Programming a prop controller is one thing. Prop triggers are another thing that will need tinkering with. Also, Decorating the armature is another. You want to make a prop that has the look you are seeking, and can withstand the potential punishing motions that your mechanism can impart in a safe, reliable, and realistic manner. 

Also, Pneumatic props must be well anchored to prevent unwanted movement, which could cause safety concerns. Once we graduate into the world of moving props we must all be concerned about safty FIRST above anything else. Even rocket scientists have to start with model rockets first. Save a more complicated pneumatic device for your second or 3rd build. Once you master the other basic stuff, the advanced stuff will come Much more easily.

PS I was a little confused about your post. Perhaps you should go through it again and edit it. I wasn't 100% clear what you were asking.


----------



## The-Haunter (Sep 24, 2009)

Sorry if I was confusing . I've done some pneumatics ( Tct basic pop ups etc) was looking for ideas to really challenge him


----------



## Mortarlover123 (Oct 4, 2009)

try a zombie groundbreaker prop, there pretty hard to make, and it involves time, or an electric chair that involves perfect timing and several cylinders


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

How about something along these lines


----------



## PropBoy (Sep 4, 2008)

I vote something off a 4 bar linkage with multiple movements then.
Arm grab, head turns, waist bends etc






-PB


----------



## Spooky Dave (May 12, 2011)

kprimm said:


> How about something along these lines


Holy cow that's awesome! I've never seen the concept of bushes/trees being pulled apart for a monster to jump out. I'm going to have to try something like this one day.


----------



## FracturedDS (Jun 7, 2011)

I am currently designing a pneumatic creature based on a centipede. The viewing time will be longer than a simple pop up operation so detail is essential.


----------

